# Yarn store near Orlando



## christine4321 (Jun 10, 2012)

Hi,

I am in Orlando and thought I would visit the yarn store that I heard about. I don't recall which town it is in though nor the name. Does anyone recall the post about it? It may be in Lakeland but I am not sure. It isn't Joanns not Michaels.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

http://www.knitmap.com/


----------



## lgrady1950 (Dec 27, 2011)

FourPurls is in Winter Haven not far from Lakeland, you will love it!


----------



## Neeterbug (May 25, 2011)

I checked http://www.knitmap.com/ and the yarn shop in Carefree that I go to isn't listed on the map. I'm pretty sure that the shop hasn't closed.


----------



## Rita Ann (Jan 17, 2012)

What about---The Black Sheep..1322 N.Mills Ave..Orlando,Fl..32803....I have another one but its in Kissimmee, not that far...its called Needle Craft World 4151 West Vine Street. Kissimmee,Fl... We are having a yarn crawl in March so I know that these shops are open...good luck and have fun...


----------



## pfoley (Nov 29, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> http://www.knitmap.com/


+++++++++++++++++

Thanks for that great link; very useful.


----------



## nibbles511 (Mar 18, 2012)

What's a yarn crawl? I am from the UK and have never heard of that. Sounds great fun.


----------



## lgrady1950 (Dec 27, 2011)

nibbles511 said:


> What's a yarn crawl? I am from the UK and have never heard of that. Sounds great fun.


There are approximately 8 stores involve, three on the central east coast the rest in the general Orlando area . Takes place the first Fri,Sat, Sun of March. Plus the following weekend . You have a passport that is stamped in each store you visit, there will be special sales, free patterns plus raffles which you are entered into when you buy something at the individual stores . If you visit all of the stores you are entered into a larger raffle. It is a lot of fun with six days to complete it!


----------



## sarah66 (Sep 26, 2011)

lgrady1950 said:


> nibbles511 said:
> 
> 
> > What's a yarn crawl? I am from the UK and have never heard of that. Sounds great fun.
> ...


Sounds awesome


----------



## Rita Ann (Jan 17, 2012)

Nibbles511, this will be my first yarn crawl. Some of the yarn shops in Florida do this once a year..You try and get to as many yarn shops that are on your list and get your Yarn Crawl Passport signed by the shop owners...you don't have to buy yarn at each shop...We have 8 yarn shops to stop at...I can't wait to go...its in March....


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> http://www.knitmap.com/


Thanks so much Jessica-Jean....this is wonderful.

It also works for foreign cities/countries.

If you travel at all, this will be helpful.

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Sjk0508 (Mar 3, 2012)

The Knitting Patch is in Altamonte Springs
Sip n Knit or knit n Sip in Maitland
Knit! In Longwood 
If you google them you can get phone number and directions.


----------



## martha9447 (Oct 26, 2012)

Thanks for the great resource Jessica-jean. martha


----------



## Bonna (Apr 19, 2012)

The Yarn Lady on 441 just North of the Villages is a WONDERFUL Yarn Store. Diane the owner is very generous with her time and advice. It is well worth the drive and you can have lunch on the Villages Square.


----------



## christine4321 (Jun 10, 2012)

Thank you all!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Neeterbug said:


> I checked http://www.knitmap.com/ and the yarn shop in Carefree that I go to isn't listed on the map. I'm pretty sure that the shop hasn't closed.


Then go back to KnitMap and enter it! 
It's a database that's only as good as its users' input. If no one puts it there, it'll never show up there on its own! ;-)


----------

